# Best tires for commuting with potholes/gravelly patches



## rodzghost (Jun 20, 2012)

So I've pretty much narrowed down my search for my first road bike to the following:

'10 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 6 Triple:
Carbon frame/fork
Shimano R500 wheels
Tiagra group with Sora FD
50/39/30 crank (not a fan of the granny gear)
=$1550

'11 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 6
Carbon frame/fork
Shimano R500 wheels
SRAM Apex group
=$1650

While doing my test rides on various other bikes, I was always concerned about a little gravel patch on the downhill slope by the bike shop. I'm scared to lean my bike there too much (I usually slow down way too much before the turn to even bank much at all, though.)

Does anyone have some tips on what types of tires I should be looking at to avoid dropping my bike if/when I get the nerve to lean aggressively into turns? 

Is gravel too slippery to even attempt banking on a road bike? 

How about those little stray pieces of asphalt that inevitably come loose and blend in with the road?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't see this as a 'which tire is best' thread. I see it as a fundamental bike handling skills type question.

No matter the tire/ tread, you should avoid braking or leaning into a turn where loose gravel (or similar) is present. Brake _before_ reaching it,_ coast_ (straight and upright) through it, _then_ lean into the turn. 

The idea is to scrub speed prior to, then keep the bike upright as you negotiate through the patch. Not really much different than driving cars on slick surfaces - and exactly like riding a motorcycle on them, IME.


----------



## rodzghost (Jun 20, 2012)

Okay, so sounds like I had the right idea to slow down well before the gravelly turn then. I thought I was just being a chicken.

OTOH, the stock tires look to be really slick. Should I switch them out for something that has a little tread on the sides for the gravelly patches and potholes that litter my commute route?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rodzghost said:


> Okay, so sounds like I had the right idea to slow down well before the gravelly turn then. I thought I was just being a chicken.
> 
> OTOH, the stock tires look to be really slick. Should I switch them out for something that has a little tread on the sides for the gravelly patches and potholes that litter my commute route?


No, you weren't being chicken. You were being smart.

If it'll make you feel better, replace the OE tires with something like Conti Gatorskins. Quality, puncture resistant tires (good for commutes), but seriously, they won't get you through that gravel by themselves. No tire will, no matter the tread. Well, none you'd want to ride on the road, commuting.
Continental Bicycle -GatorSkin


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Tread isn't really meaningful here. The little bit of tread on some road tires isn't going to make much difference with gravel, and won't help with potholes at all. The main hazard with potholes is pinch-flatting from the wheel hitting the sharp edge on the far side of the pothole, and the main preventive for that is larger tires. 

If your roads are particularly bad, you may want to get larger tires than the stock ones, especially if you are large/heavy. Most road bikes come with 23mm tires standard, but 25 is an improvement for most riders. You can run a little lower pressure without too much risk of pinch-flats, and the lower pressure will help with comfort, handling and cornering. Tough tires like the Gatorskins help with puncture resistance, but size matters.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

No tire is going to make much difference on gravel. You did right by slowing down then enter turn.

As for good commuting tires go with Continental Gatorskins or Maxxis Refuse. Also I prefer them in 25mm for a little more comfort.
Had had very good luck and few flats with both those tires


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Agree with what others wrote on covering on gravel. Don't. I got a nasty concussion from that. I think. Actually have 20 minutes I don't recall at all. 

On tires. I agree with the Maxxis Refuse for durability. They will not help you corner in gravel though. First hand experience with that combo.


----------

